# DE-Blackmoore - [H] <Fate of Ryu> 10/13 HC



## Pestilencos (24. November 2015)

<Fate of Ryu> 7/13M

Wir suchen für unseren Mythic Progress Raid und vorausschauend auf "Legion", herausragende Spieler/innen mit Klassenverständnis und Bosskenntnissen für den aktuellen Höllenfeuerzitadelle-Raid. GS Mindestgrenze liegt bei 720.

Aktuell suchen wir:

http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/blackmoore/Fate+of+Ryu

Herausragende Spieler anderer Klassen können sich gerne trotzdem melden.

Was wir bieten, ist ein erfahrenes (Raiderfahrung seit Classic und durch alle Addons hindurch) und entspanntes Führungsteam..
Was wir suchen sind engagierte und motivierte Spieler/innen, die mythisch raiden und auch Abseits der Raids ein paar entspannte Stunden mit der Gilde verbringen möchten. Unsere Stammgruppe besteht seit 2 Jahren.

Wir zeichnen uns vor allem durch unseren familiären Umgang aus; daher suchen wir gezielt nach Leuten, die in unsere Truppe passen. Das Durchschnittsalter unserer Gilde liegt bei 25 Jahren.
Sei motiviert, ehrgeizig, kritikfähig und geduldig, falls es mal an einem Tag nicht so läuft.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind Donnerstag und Montag von 19.30 Uhr - 22.30 Uhr.

Falls wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, melde dich bei Oakie#2623, Acronta#2599 oder Pestilencos#2141


----------



## Pestilencos (30. November 2015)

Update 12/13 HC


----------



## Pestilencos (17. Dezember 2015)

Verspätetes 13/13 HC Update

 

Aktuell gesucht:

 

Hexer

Shadow Priest

Eule

 

einen Mistweaver Monk oder Restoration Schami


----------



## Pestilencos (21. Dezember 2015)

Aktuell gesucht:

 

1x Melee - Schurke, Windläufermönch, Wildheitsdruide

Hexer
Schattenpriester
Gleichgewichtsdruide

Nebelwirkermönch
Wiederherstellungsschamane


----------



## Pestilencos (7. Januar 2016)

/push

update Text


----------



## Pestilencos (12. Januar 2016)

3/13 Myth Update


----------



## Pestilencos (5. Februar 2016)

diverse Updates


----------

